# Official Agile Sentinel Thread



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2009)

**** UPDATE! **** July 26th 2010

*Our dear friend Randy, wich clearly wins at life, got the following message from Kurt @ Rondo : *



> Thanks Randy
> 
> I have gone with the name "Sentinel" - at least for now
> 
> ...



*July 8th update : Thanks to Emperof and Randy, Kurt has announced he wishes to come up with a 7-strings Strat prototype for this coming fall.
If you who would be interested in purchasing one, please add your name in this thread and I'll update the name list as weeks go by.*



> REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate.
> 
> 1. Randy
> 2. Emperoff
> ...






...

*Original 1st post* : 

Here&#8217;s a resume of the results. Again, this is ONLY to give Kurt an idea of what we would like and to give him hints of a direction for him to choose. While a majority of people want the « classic » Strat, it&#8217;s easy to see there&#8217;s al lot of people that would like a « modern » Strat as well (that would be in between 1/3 and 1/2 the people who voted, representing more or less 35 persons). I doubt that those who want a classic / vintage will buy a modern and vice-versa. So to me, it sounds like 2 versions of a 7-strings Strat would be a win. Let&#8217;s see what Kurt will come up with.

So there you go (it&#8217;s nothing you don&#8217;t know if you&#8217;ve followed the poll&#8217;s results in both threads) :

*Body wood : *

--- First choice : Alder, followed very closely by Ash.

*Color : *

--- First choice : Vintage White, followed by natural.

*Bridge : *

--- First choice : Wilkinson or Hipshot 2 point tremolo by 2/3 of the votes. The other 1/3 would prefer a Floyd.

*Fretboard : *

--- First choice : Maple + black dots by a large margin.

*Pickup Configuration :*

--- Out of the people that do not wish for an S-S-S config, wich is probably going to be the main pickup configuration, 50 out of 96 people would prefer a "Swimming Pool" option so they can do any pickups configuration they would like. If this is not an option Kurt would like to go with, the most popular configuration beside S-S-S is H-S-H, followed closely by H-S-S.

*Pickguard :*

--- White and Black are the 2 options voted the most.

*Headstock orientation :*

--- First choice : "Normal", by 2/3 of the votes. The other 1/3 would prefer a reverse headstock (still a big 43 votes).

*Fretwire size :*

--- The vast majority prefers Extra-jumbo and Jumbo frets, altough we all know "extra-jumbo" from Rondo aren't exactly extra-jumbo size.

*Neck profile : 
*
Most people would prefer a &#8220;thin&#8221; neck profile over a &#8220;standard&#8221; one.

*Neck radius : 
*
A little bit more people would prefer a + - 12-13&#8217;&#8217; radius. One third of the voters would like a 16&#8217;&#8217; neck radius so it matches a Floyd (more or less matching the number of votes for a Floyd bridge).

*Logo : *

*A little more people would prefer something different than the regualr black script logo, but someone would have to do a mockup of it (at Kurt&#8217;s request). Otherwise, it will stay the same.*


There you have it. Feel free to comment!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool, wake me when Kurt decides to do something about it


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 23, 2009)

Hhhm, I don't think it's quite fair to say that something "won" for just a couple of votes. In addition of that, we're talking about the bodywood and bridge, very important things if you ask me 

Let's see how this goes once Kurt says his thoughts. Sadly, I won't buy a vintage white alder strat


----------



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Cool, wake me when Kurt decides to do something about it



It's Kurt who asked for a poll in the first place, so you might wake up earlier than you think. 



Emperoff said:


> Hhhm, I don't think it's quite fair to say that something "won" for just a couple of votes. In addition of that, we're talking about the bodywood and bridge, very important things if you ask me
> 
> Let's see how this goes once Kurt says his thoughts. Sadly, I won't buy a vintage white alder strat



Again, I appreciate your comments regarding very important details. I've now changed "win" by "first choice". Hope this is going to be ok with you... Otherwise, please send me a carefully-chosen list of words to use next time I do a poll. Thx.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2009)

playstopause said:


> It's Kurt who asked for a poll in the first place, so you might wake up earlier than you think.



My credit card is standing by as long as it's not YASS (Yet Another Super Strat)  (and as long as Rob doesn't come up with another guitar I must have )


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 23, 2009)

playstopause said:


> It's Kurt who asked for a poll in the first place, so you might wake up earlier than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I appreciate your comments regarding very important details. I've now changed "win" by "first choice". Hope this is going to be ok with you... Otherwise, please send me a carefully-chosen list of words to use next time I do a poll. Thx.



Sorry, I didn't meant to correct you by any means. What I was trying to say is that a couple of votes shouldn't decide how the guitar will be.

It's always easier to take things in the worst way, I guess.. Maybe I have to get better on my english in order to express myself better and avoid sarcastic replies like yours...


----------



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2009)

It's all good mate, no harsh feelings. 
I'm not english-speaking too, so sometimes I might not come up with the right words.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 24, 2009)

Aww, no big neck? I really really like the huge neck on my early-run Septor 727... I think it'd be perfect for a Strat feel.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 24, 2009)

playstopause said:


> It's all good mate, no harsh feelings.
> I'm not english-speaking too, so sometimes I might not come up with the right words.


Don't worry then 


TemjinStrife said:


> Aww, no big neck? I really really like the huge neck on my early-run Septor 727... I think it'd be perfect for a Strat feel.


+1, I really like the rounder profile of my Agile and I think it'd suit this guitar really good.


I'm thinking that being that alder and ash are so close in votes, we could ask Kurt to make 2 models. 50-50 ratio means that 50&#37; of people will be unhappy with the final result... 

So what about an alder vintage white strat and a natural ash one? I think everyone could be happy that way.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 24, 2009)

^

Good idea.

I've sent a link for Kurt to look at this thread (and the others). He's fully aware these are the "tendencies" only of what people would like. Let's wait and see what he wants to come up with.


----------



## raspy772 (Mar 24, 2009)

idk if i'm happy with the poll results, but i'll wait to see what kurt says


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2009)

Rough Concept:







Also, my idea for the Agile logo is to use the same logo (if you look closely, it's actually really neat) but to do it in the vintage gold with black outline; much like the Fender does.

Does this badboy have a name yet? I'd really be interested in hearing some ideas. 

As an aside, a "Pro" model would be kinda neat (either this, or even the 6'r) that'd have the reversed headstock (PSP ) and scalloping a la Malmsteen.


----------



## Scali (Mar 24, 2009)

Big neck == big tone.
I think it's an important ingredient in the recipe of classic guitar designs like the Strat, Tele, Les Paul and such.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 24, 2009)

^

BS. urban myth, the more wood = more tone thing
seen tiny ass necks / bodies that sound killer, Parker for instance


----------



## Scali (Mar 24, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ^
> 
> BS. urban myth, the more wood = more tone thing
> seen tiny ass necks / bodies that sound killer, Parker for instance


 
I'm not saying thin necks sound bad. Just that they don't sound the same.
If you want Strat tone, you need a Strat neck.


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ^
> 
> BS. urban myth, the more wood = more tone thing
> seen tiny ass necks / bodies that sound killer, Parker for instance



Not to get to far off topic, but I think rigidity and density are a defining factor. The example of the Parker is moot, because the materials they use provide tons of both, while still maintaining a thin profile and light weight. With a more traditional neck/tone material, like maple, there's some truth to the "bigger is better" argument when you're comparing it to a less substantial chunk of the same wood. 

/offtopic


----------



## playstopause (Mar 24, 2009)

Randy said:


> Rough Concept:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Altough the headstock is a little big to my taste...

Win!!! 

... And + 1 000 000 for the reverse headstock.


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah.. you'd be surprised at how big it was when I started! *lol* 

I tried a few different configurations to minimize the size of the headstock, but few of them maintained the original "lines" that the rondo had. The "direct string draw" adds to the overall size disproportionately as you add more string, unfortunately. 

If anybody has the ability to photoshop it, or even better, AutoCAD it a little smaller but maintain all of that stuff then I'd be more than happy to add that to the design. 

I don't know if darren's planning on undertaking the final renderings of this or not, but barring that, I'd be more than happy to lend further assistance. Once some more of the specifics of this are finalized, I'll work on a more polished version.

Also... *NAME*...?!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 24, 2009)

The Interstrator.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 24, 2009)

Randy said:


> As an aside, a "Pro" model would be kinda neat (either this, or even the 6'r) that'd have the reversed headstock (PSP ) and scalloping a la Malmsteen.



YES!!! I would buy 2!! One to put a hum in, and the other to have SSS. I've Always wanted a scalloped board, but there is Nowhere around that has a guitar with one to try out, and Reversed headstock FTMFW!!!


----------



## Harry (Mar 25, 2009)

Have to say, very happy with Alder getting so many votes.
It's one of my favorite tone woods, very nice sound and goes well with the Strat-y theme of it.


----------



## AgileLefty (Mar 27, 2009)

PSP - have you heard anything from Kurt about this?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 27, 2009)

^

Nothing yet. Sent him the email with the links to the threads 4 days ago.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 7, 2009)

Kurt?


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 7, 2009)

strat pl0z


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been really really busy lately, but FYI, I've been working on a colored render... so maybe we'll have an extra something whet out appetite soon.


----------



## dpm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this one


----------



## playstopause (Apr 8, 2009)

Just sent another email to Kurt.


rays:


----------



## MFB (Apr 8, 2009)

Did we ever decide on a name?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 8, 2009)

^

Nope. We must know if this will be made or not first, you know?


----------



## MFB (Apr 8, 2009)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Nope. We must know if this will be made or not first, you know?



Fiiiiine


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Apr 8, 2009)

Leave it to sevenstring.org to be polled on what features they would like to see on a 7-string strat, and choose Ibanez specs

Strats are supposed to have 9-11" radii, S-S-S configurations, fat necks and standard headstocks, in case you all didn't know.


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> Leave it to sevenstring.org to be polled on what features they would like to see on a 7-string strat, and choose Ibanez specs
> 
> Strats are supposed to have 9-11" radii, S-S-S configurations, fat necks and standard headstocks, in case you all didn't know.





*Body wood : *Alder
 

*Color : *Vintage White
 

*Bridge : *First choice : Wilkinson or Hipshot 2 point tremolo


*Fretboard : *First choice : Maple + black dots by a large margin.
 

*Pickup Configuration :* Out of the people that do not wish for an S-S-S config, _which is probably going to be the main pickup configuration_
 

*Pickguard :* White and Black are the 2 options voted the most.
 

*Headstock orientation :* First choice : "Normal", by 2/3 of the votes
 

*Fretwire size :* Extra-jumbo


*Neck profile : *Most people would prefer a thin neck profile over a standard one
 

*Neck radius : *A little bit more people would prefer a + - 12-13 radius.
 

*Logo : *A little more people would prefer something different than the regualr black script logo, but someone would have to do a mockup of it (at Kurts request). Otherwise, it will stay the same.
I fail to see the "Ibanez specs" you mention  Ibanez uses either mahogany or (b)asswood. Barely do any white guitars and those that are white aren't vintage white. Wilkinson or Hipshot 2 point tremolo on an Ibanez? Hell no, it's either Edge/fixed Edge/fixed...actually the SA uses a variation of the Wilkinson but who the fuck uses an Ibanez SA nowadays? Maple board, please, people have been asking for more maple boards and they've added a whole one new model with Maple and it's overly priced too. S-S-S setup? Brotha, please.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 9, 2009)

Any chance we could name it the "Canyonero"?


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Any chance we could name it the "Canyonero"?



We'd have to load it with some intense pickups so that it could sonically destroy all other strats, until then...no Canyonero for SS.org


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Any chance we could name it the "Canyonero"?



Can you name the truck with four wheel drive, 
smells like a steak and seats thirty-five.. 

Canyonero! Canyonero! 

Well, it goes real slow with the hammer down, 
It's the country-fried truck endorsed by a clown! 

Canyonero! (Yah!) Canyonero! 
[Krusty:] Hey Hey 

The Federal Highway comission has ruled the 
Canyonero unsafe for highway or city driving. 

Canyonero! 

12 yards long, 2 lanes wide, 
65 tons of American Pride! 

Canyonero! Canyonero! 

Top of the line in utility sports, 
Unexplained fires are a matter for the courts! 

Canyonero! Canyonero! (Yah!) 

She blinds everybody with her super high beams, 
She's a squirrel crushing, deer smacking, driving machine! 

Canyonero!-oh woah, Canyonero! (Yah!) 

Drive Canyonero! 

Woah Canyonero! 

Woah!


----------



## Scali (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe it should just be called a 'Sevencaster'?
Or a stylized logo that reads 7ender rather than Fender


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2009)

What I've got so far;

*Vintage White Finish w/ Alder Body and White Pickguard:*






*
Trans./Natural Finish w/ Ash Body and Black Pickguard:
*


----------



## playstopause (Apr 9, 2009)

^

HAWT! 




GorillaSalsa said:


> Leave it to sevenstring.org to be polled on what features they would like to see on a 7-string strat, and choose Ibanez specs
> 
> Strats are supposed to have 9-11" radii, S-S-S configurations, fat necks and standard headstocks, in case you all didn't know.



This type of comment leave me thinking you haven't read a single word I wrote in the 2 thread's first post. 

Anyway, thanks for your very appreciated input!


----------



## darren (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks great, but i don't think you're going to get it with that headstock any more. And Kurt will absolutely not do anything like have a knock-off logo or anything that has "caster" in the name.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Apr 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> I fail to see the "Ibanez specs" you mention  Ibanez uses either mahogany or (b)asswood. Barely do any white guitars and those that are white aren't vintage white. Wilkinson or Hipshot 2 point tremolo on an Ibanez? Hell no, it's either Edge/fixed Edge/fixed...actually the SA uses a variation of the Wilkinson but who the fuck uses an Ibanez SA nowadays? Maple board, please, people have been asking for more maple boards and they've added a whole one new model with Maple and it's overly priced too. S-S-S setup? Brotha, please.



I never said anything about the paint, wood, fretboard, or tremolo type, because those were good choices. The pickup selection thing is what's kind of wierd here. Most people wanted to see a "swimming" pool configuration overall, but S-S-S is really THE strat config. I'll give you that point, but these are dumb:


*Headstock orientation :* First choice : "Normal", by 2/3 of the votes. *The other 1/3 would prefer a reverse headstock (still a big 43 votes).*
 

*Fretwire size :* Extra-jumbo


*Neck profile : *Most people would prefer a thin neck profile over a standard one
 

*Neck radius : *A little bit more people would prefer a + - 12-13 radius.
[/quote]


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2009)

S-S-S did technically win the vote thought, and those who didn't want S/S/S voted for swimming pool. So it's still gonna have the "strat config." Radius is a whole 1-2" different than the 11". Thin neck? Oh noes not that. As for headstock? Reverse still didn't win even thought some people wanted it. Not to mention, some strats _have had_ reversed headstocks.


----------



## Scali (Apr 10, 2009)

darren said:


> And Kurt will absolutely not do anything like have a knock-off logo or anything that has "caster" in the name.


 
Okay... then how about Stratobastard? 
See, no 'caster'


----------



## darren (Apr 10, 2009)

Nobody likes being sued.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the current stock we are using on this type of body. If there is a major objection to that, we would need a new design.


Kurt


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2009)

The design is rather simplistic but I'm not opposed to using it. I'm sure more people will chime in. 

I'd be willing to modify my drawing to accommodate the acceptable headstock design. Is the gold logo going to be a copyright issue, or no?

Also, big thanks for the help Darren and Kurt.


----------



## Bleak (Apr 10, 2009)

I like that headstock better, personally.
Go with it!


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Apr 10, 2009)

The headstock is fine, and damn is that image huge.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright, so I see Kurt has posted here and has answered my emails as well.
Basicelly, he's been busy and he's saying he'll start working on these now (well soon). Cool! 

Like he said, if we don't like the actual headstock, we need to come up with a new design since there's about 250 headstock designs that are copyrighted. If it's a design one could confuse with an existing one, it's no good.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, if it's cheaper to use that 'stock since it's the one on the Texan, let's do it. I don't really have much of a problem with it; it's not ideal certainly, but not heinous.

If it's not cheaper, let's come up with something cool. I'm almost in favor of some 4+3 design... it's not very Strat-y, but it'll keep the overall headstock length down and keep balance good.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 12, 2009)

I could care less about the headstock, but would be nice to see some designs


----------



## budda (Apr 12, 2009)

any chance of rounding off the tip-most section of the headstock, if there's any objections?

I'd prefer olympic white, but i figure a bolt-on can handle a refin if need be haha


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 12, 2009)

You know what? I think the headstock looks fine, and if it's our only sticking point, let's just deal with it, as I don't think there's much to worry about here.

What's the neck profile like on the T-7 Texan? It'd probably be easiest just to use those same necks! (plus, if they're a bigger profile, I think I would like them better!)


----------



## technomancer (Apr 12, 2009)

I say go with the current headstock. It's not bad, and you're never going to come up with something everybody likes.


----------



## Piro (Apr 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> What I've got so far;
> 
> *Vintage White Finish w/ Alder Body and White Pickguard:*
> 
> ...



I love it but where is the pickup selector? But seriously it looks sick. Only think I'd change is the position of the volume know to get it a little more outta the way (just move it straight down so it makes more of a straight line with the other 2 knobs).


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 12, 2009)

Piro said:


> I love it but where is the pickup selector? But seriously it looks sick. Only think I'd change is the position of the volume know to get it a little more outta the way (just move it straight down so it makes more of a straight line with the other 2 knobs).



Looks fine to me . You know where the pickup selector is anyways, it's a Strat!

Same thing with the knob layouts. Setup exactly like a Strat.


----------



## budda (Apr 12, 2009)

just to clarify, i have no issues with the headstock


----------



## ledzep4eva (Apr 12, 2009)

So is this going to be a swimming pool route or HSH...?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 12, 2009)

This headstock is fine, especially if we can reverse it.


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2009)

Updated with the new headstock and selector switch. 
*
Standard:*










_
And for the Prez;_
*
Reversed: *


----------



## darren (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking great! Nice mockups.  

But that headstock doesn't look great reversed, IMHO.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 22, 2009)

The standard headstock mockup looks great. This is looking to be a very cool guitar.


----------



## Piro (Apr 22, 2009)

I like the new headstock a lot! Definately not reversed though. The old stock looked oversized. This one is just right!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 23, 2009)

Randy said:


> And for the Prez;[/I]
> *
> Reversed: *



Lovin' it!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 23, 2009)

Holy crap that looks awesome! And this is really going to happen? oh boy


----------



## Vairocarnal (Apr 23, 2009)

darren said:


> Nobody likes being sued.



Ed Roman Does.


----------



## Jeebo (May 14, 2009)

BUMP! This thread needed some resuscitation. How's the progress for this baby coming? Hopefully it hasn't become a lost cause with kurt

Still busy rockin on my T7 Texan in the meantime


----------



## playstopause (May 15, 2009)

^

Answer : God knows. 
Kurt saw the thread and everything... My guess is he's slowly prepping for a test run.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 15, 2009)

Remember, though, that the T-7 sold terribly, despite the fact that many said they would buy it. 

This fact may be the basis for Kurt's reticence on the matter.


----------



## darren (May 15, 2009)

Besides, these things don't happen overnight. 

The Texan was a bit of a fluke... i must have caught Kurt just at the right time for it to go from design into production very quickly. I wouldn't say it sold "terribly" but it didn't sell out the way many other models have. He's only got 2 of the natural ones left.

Kurt's also probably being cautious, since the economy is still in the shitter and a lot of people are still holding off on luxury purchases like new guitars.


----------



## scottro202 (May 15, 2009)

do we know what kind of bridge is on it for sure? is it going to be a willkinson? or will it be a floyd rose?


----------



## supertruper1988 (May 15, 2009)

also the texan didnt sell well because kurt through it out right after the second intrepid run and most guys couldnt afford both


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (May 15, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> Leave it to sevenstring.org to be polled on what features they would like to see on a 7-string strat, and choose Ibanez specs
> 
> Strats are supposed to have 9-11" radii, S-S-S configurations, fat necks and standard headstocks, in case you all didn't know.




they're also supposed to have six strings. 

also, that headstock looks badass reversed. i don't understand what you guys don't like about it.


----------



## playstopause (May 15, 2009)

Good points by Darren and ShawnF. 



scottro202 said:


> do we know what kind of bridge is on it for sure?



Nope.


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 16, 2009)

As soon as i seen the headstock i said it would look better reversed so i like it


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2009)

Piro said:


> I love it but where is the pickup selector? But seriously it looks sick. Only think I'd change is the position of the volume know to get it a little more outta the way (just move it straight down so it makes more of a straight line with the other 2 knobs).



I like the natural with the black pickguard. And the headstock shape looks just fine. To be honest it looks silly reversed.


----------



## dpm (May 25, 2009)

The most important thing with this is that it's spec'd out to sell big numbers. IMO it has to stay as close to a strat as possible to appeal to the wider audience. Medium-jumbo wire, 2 point trem with stud positioning to match the Hipshot, SSS (maaaybe HSS), and give it a classic color scheme. The most logical thing to do is use the exact same neck as the Texan. I don't know which companies Kurt deals with but I do know WSC make 7 string Strat pickups, including an alnico model.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 30, 2009)

Kurt has a 7-string single already, in the neck of the Texan. He could just toss 3 of those in there if all else fails.

+1 to everything Dan said though... this needs to be a sales powerhouse, not some niche market guitar. With any luck it will be cheaper than the Texan, since there won't need to be a custom bridge/bridge plate/bridge pickup made.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 16, 2009)

Supernice bump 

Any updates or the project is just dead? I still want a 7-string strat


----------



## Phlegethon (Oct 16, 2009)

the last thing I need would be a seven string strat . . . first I venture off to the ibanez forums and read a thread about making a hypothetical 7350M (much like how someone refinished an RG7 to look like an old 550 in one of the threads here) then I come here and read about this seven string strat nonsense. . .lmao 

anyways, this idea sounds nothing short of brilliant. but this did get me pondering how one would go about modding a neck on a T-7 to have a shape that's like an RG's neck profile. while the refret is possible for sure . . I was more concerned with whether or not shaving the neck to make it thinner would be actually possible without ruining the T-7's neck (having a vintage tele sound is good. however, things that help out playability that wouldn't affect the tone should be included or taken into account)


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 16, 2009)

^ Thanks for the Necro as i never saw this thread.

If Kurt makes a ST-807, i would be PHYSICALLY FORCED to buy one. 

Also, ST-807 as the model name? i think it works...


----------



## Ironberry (Oct 17, 2009)

WE WANT PROGRESS!!! 

I hope this project hasn't died...


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 11, 2010)

*News from Kurt, here's the mail:*

_I am a little concerned about the pole question "find a nicer headstock" - which everyone seemed to want, but I have no viable solutions for.

A 7 String 802 - type guitar should be no problem to develop, but would not want to do so it no one purchased because they did not like the headstock.
The safest way would be to choose any of the existing agile stocks which we know have been vetted and found to be legal.

Kurt_


Which I don't really understand, since it seems that everyone liked the headstock he proposed . Anyway, If you guys still want those to be made, it's time to make some noise and get this thing happen.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe people are complaining about the "furian" headstock.








I like the classic SX one better, but ill gladly take anything non-reversed.


----------



## dpm (Jun 11, 2010)

There's only so much you can do with an inline headstock without running into legal issues, and I really doubt the shape on the Texan has resulted in lost sales. Are people that lame? If anything I'd make that 'tip' under the treble E string slightly sharper, but it's nitpicking.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 11, 2010)

IMO the natural Texan looks stellar all around. 






They could just use the same necks and pickups with the standard ST-802 shape and voilá. The only thing that needs some tooling is the tremolo bridge in case Kurt wants his own design. If not, using a Wilkinson or Hipshot would be a great option.


----------



## dpm (Jun 11, 2010)

Exactly, that's what makes most sense, and would help keep the price down


----------



## avenger (Jun 12, 2010)

I would have to buy one if it was a more classic strat model. I would purchase today!


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 12, 2010)

The Texan headstock looks good to me, in fact the whole thing looks good. A 7-string Strat with a Mary Kay finish would own so hard. All singles, vintage trem or hardtail... Mmm-hmmm.


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2010)

The more I look at it over time, the more it's begun to remind me of the Vigier headstock which makes the guitar even sexier by my standard.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok guys, this is starting to get interesting!

I emailed Kurt telling our feelings about the headstock and inquiring a little about a hipshot tremolo, and this is what happened:

_"Ok and we have a good relationship with Hip Shot - So it might be a good option.

Ok *I will get it back on the schedule*...

kurt"_


So fuck yeah, the guitar is finally gonna see the light AND POSSIBLY with a *Hipshot tremolo*, bitches! 

Now should we think about a name?


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, if the sister guitar is the Texan, maybe it should be something in that vein?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome that this is back on the list to produce, this with the Texan neck and Hipshot trem would kick ass


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2010)

Not sure how much the Hipshot will jack up the price but if it's between $600 - $700, I'll definitely be putting a deposit in for the first run. 

Also, I totally forgot our last rendering had the Hipshot trem on it. As a personal accomplishment, it'd be pretty amazing to see this thing made the way we have it mocked up.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> Not sure how much the Hipshot will jack up the price but if it's between $600 - $700, I'll definitely be putting a deposit in for the first run.
> 
> Also, I totally forgot our last rendering had the Hipshot trem on it. As a personal accomplishment, it'd be pretty amazing to see this thing made the way we have it mocked up.



Your mockups are awesome, they MUST be that way 

Keeping in mind that the basic models runs under 300$, the estimated price should be very similar to the Texan (And honestly, I don't think they will sell well at 600-700$ price).

And about the name, remember that all the models designed here in ss.org have airplane names, so we should keep the tradition 


"Hawk", maybe?


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 12, 2010)

Call it the "Gregorian" as a jab at "Maestro" Alex Gregory. Or "MAG". Agile MAG?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 12, 2010)

Hawk is already taken


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Keeping in mind that the basic models runs under 300$, the estimated price should be very similar to the Texan (And honestly, I don't think they will sell well at 600-700$ price).



The only reason I was thinking it might cost a little more is versus the Texan, it's got a premium bridge, it has to be routed for a trem (so it also needs the claw and springs, and it's got an extra pickup in it. By my estimation, I say that's worth ~$100 - $150 on the cost.

EDIT: Also, post 8,888.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> The only reason I was thinking it might cost a little more is versus the Texan, it's got a premium bridge, it has to be routed for a trem (so it also needs the claw and springs, and it's got an extra pickup in it. By my estimation, I say that's worth ~$100 - $150 on the cost.
> 
> EDIT: Also, post 8,888.



Maybe, but 500$ is a very attractive price for someone looking for a "different" 7 string, 700$ isn't. At that price point we should start considering to rule out the Hipshot and favor an agile designed tremolo, IMO. I think that 600$ should be the maximum cost for good sales.

On the bright side, using an aftermarket product saves Rondo the cost in tooling/CNC programming/whatever that would cost designing and producing a new bridge.

It's hard to say anything until Kurt talks with Hipshot and so on, really.


----------



## avenger (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah if this stays in the realm of the texan I would have to order one for some 7 string bluesy goodness.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 12, 2010)

Randy said:


>



I hadn't read this entire thread before. This is just about perfect! One thing though, I really hope that a regular finish is used on the neck. Just natural clear, none of this 'vintage tint' bullshit. I hate, hate, HATE that. It looks cheap and crappy.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 12, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> *News from Kurt, here's the mail:*
> 
> _I am a little concerned about the pole question "find a nicer headstock" - which everyone seemed to want, but I have no viable solutions for.
> 
> ...



I think someone made a follow-up... 
At one point, I just gave up. Glad someone took over.

Props to you man.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Man, I have been praying this would come back to life. I've got a Texan.... I need a good strat 7 to go with it now.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh man, just as I go into grad school with no money


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 13, 2010)

I really liked the original headstock idea (1st page). Damn minority that is me 

Still, 7 string strat = impulse buy for me


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 13, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> I really liked the original headstock idea (1st page). Damn minority that is me
> 
> Still, 7 string strat = impulse buy for me



It's not a minority, it's called "to avoid Kurt being sued by Fender".


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 13, 2010)

I can honestly say I WILL buy this, as I've been looking for a 22 fret, Hipshot trem'd HSS pickup 7-string forever (and HSS is an easy mod from SSS too). And the headstock looks awesome to me. I could make a deposit today.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> It's not a minority, it's called "to avoid Kurt being sued by Fender".



It's the same headstock that is on my Douglas tele


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 13, 2010)

dam i was hoping more of something like this but in 7 string form


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, replace those ugly EMGs and you got something very similar


----------



## MFB (Jun 13, 2010)

If we're doing names along the lines of Texan, why not just have it be the Agile Outlaw? Makes sense, I mean - anyone who wants a Strat with 7 strings will be pretty much shunned by cork-sniffers so why not at least make it a bit tongue-in-cheek while still sounding (IMO) cool.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 13, 2010)

^Outlaw? That's pretty cool.

Will these singles be hum-canceling? Since I assume almost everyone who's going to be buying these things will play with high gain... anyway, if this were HSS I would almost assuredly buy it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 13, 2010)

OUTLAW


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 13, 2010)

Amazon.com: B.C. Rich Outlaw PX3T Electric Guitar (Onyx): Musical Instruments


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 13, 2010)

CURSES!

Maybe...

Marauder?
Pillager?

Something to that effect...


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn... I relly liked the Outlaw name 

Some other airplane names that could do the trick:

-Tornado
-Falcon
-Cutlass
-Mustang
-Eagle
-Cougar

I like Tornado and Falcon, personally


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 13, 2010)

Torrent?


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bandito?


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 14, 2010)

How about The Tomcat or the Falcon?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> dam i was hoping more of something like this but in 7 string form



i think this is sorta missing the point a bit, its meant to be a seven string strat yeah? not a seven string strat shape. you can find a number of sevens with the 2 emg, hardtail bridge thing going on. a true seven string strat should stich to the classic strat styling imho. much like the agile texan stuck to the classic tele styling and just added a string.


----------



## Fuel (Jun 14, 2010)

^+1 In all honesty, I'm not going to buy one, but I agree with the fact that this should just be a Strat with an additional string. S/S/S, vintage-style trem, standard headstock, etc. I think Agile has enough niche sevens, and one with mass appeal would both make good business sense and prevent the company from being seen as SS.org's personal design bureau. xD


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 14, 2010)

Why not call it the Murray?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2010)

Aircraft Name Index

Lets call it the Yankee-Doodle


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> dam i was hoping more of something like this but in 7 string form



Simple! Once they are available, get you 2 EMGs, a Tremel-no, and get a custom PG made.




So....when are these going to be available so I can start saving up my deposit?


----------



## avenger (Jun 16, 2010)

Lets get one produced! Should we make another poll? 

Idk what colour people are liking but I think the yellow/off white w/ maple fretboard would be neat and something alittle different then the typical dark ebony 39" scale SS 7's we are used to seeing. 

If its going to be a strat I think it needs to be more classic strat in its specs.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 16, 2010)

avenger said:


> Lets get one produced! Should we make another poll?
> 
> Idk what colour people are liking but I think the yellow/off white w/ maple fretboard would be neat and something alittle different then the typical dark ebony 39" scale SS 7's we are used to seeing.
> 
> If its going to be a strat I think it needs to be more classic strat in its specs.



We made 2 polls back in the day, so the specs and the colors are pretty much decided, you can see them at "similar threads" just at the bottom of this page, and take a look if you wish. The colors chosen are the ones you've seen in the mockups of this thread.

They would look like these (These are both Agiles)






For now we should just pick a name and ask Kurt what he thinks. AFAIK is everything decided except the bridge (as he has to talk with Hipshot) and the name.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jun 16, 2010)

hey those are mine!! and who is the punk that flipped the picture?!?! haha!!! the original looks like this .....












and here is a full shot....


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 16, 2010)

How about "Tomcat" ?

"Some of the most expensive fighters such as the F-14 Tomcat, F-22 Raptor and F-15 Eagle were employed as all-weather interceptors as well as air superiority combat aircraft"

I know that these aren't expensive instruments but it gives a sense of class to the model. Since it is a strat, having that touch of class can't be a bad thing.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 16, 2010)

How about Maverick? Then, we could make a 7-string Jazzmaster, and call it "Goose"

/Top Gun reference


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2010)

Tomcat is actually a pretty cool name for that. It's got a classic kind of vibe to it.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Scott. Maverick is a cool name, but I think it's been mentioned before and I believe it's taken.


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, since Outlaw is already taken and Gunslinger was used by B.C. Rich back in the day (thanks assholes! ) what about calling it the Agile Desperado or the Agile Marauder? I prefer Desperado out of the two but I don't give two shits about the name once I have the guitar.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2010)

Desperado is a cool name, as well. Unfortunately the Marauder was taken by that old Gibson which the guy from Sum-41 used to play one of.

+1 to the name not really mattering much anyway


----------



## avenger (Jun 16, 2010)

So whats happening with these? Do we have a price range or has anyone stirred up interest with Kurt again?


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> Desperado is a cool name, as well. Unfortunately the Marauder was taken by that old Gibson which the guy from Sum-41 used to play one of.
> 
> +1 to the name not really mattering much anyway



Had a feeling Marauder had been used but I'd toss it out anyways


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 16, 2010)

AgileLefty said:


> hey those are mine!! and who is the punk that flipped the picture?!?! haha!!!



It was me  I had to edit the pic for us mortals because it was backwards 





I could care less about the name anyway. I'll forward Kurt the names said on here and let's see which one he likes the best.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2010)

Shot in the dark, but if the Telecaster type 7 is called the Texan, what about calling the Stratocaster type 7 the Tennesseean? After all, the Strat is thoroughly embedded in the history of rock music, and both Memphis and Nashville were important hubs of the movement.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 17, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> IMO the natural Texan looks stellar all around.



 Thanks, that's mine


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 18, 2010)

Any idea what the pickups will be like? Hum-canceling or just plain, etc.?


----------



## chance0 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm interested in the pickup choice as well. It would be great if it had hum-cancelling singles.

If it's single coil, I'm hoping that it will be a vintage Strat sound and not overwound/fatter since so most seven strings already have a fatter sound with humbuckers. 

Finally, I think the poll for the pickup choices is possibly misleading: people chose H-S-H and S-S-H more according the the poll here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-agile-st-802-7-string-strat-poll-time-2.html

But the OP said it was S-S-S that was picked highest. I hope the difference can be split (pun intended) and the strat will be stocked with S-S-H and a coil splitter for the humbucker.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind HSS, do coil-split humbuckers sound like authentic single coils though?


----------



## chance0 (Jun 18, 2010)

Split HBs can sound like single coils to a large degree. I have a number of guitars with split HBs, and their split sound varies widely. It will be up to the pickup manufacturer to get the split sound to be more authentic. 

There's a 7-string version of this:

Rio Grande Electric Guitar Pickups - Product Detail Page

That pickup is probably too costly for the price point people are hoping here. Maybe Kurt has a trick up his sleeve to get us a similar, but generic brand pickup.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 18, 2010)

Getting back to the name...

If one is looking at the warplanes, I'd say that something closer to a sound-alike or a similar rhythm would be good, as long as that's not buying trouble.

Skymaster
Devastator
Expeditor
Jetmaster (although someone may have used this name)
Mixmaster
Navigator
Stratojet (because there would definitely be no problem with this name!)
Tigercat

I was seriously starting to look at the Texan, but this is . The idea of a 7-string guitar of this, er, sort (don't want to use the name) is hugely appealing. Unfortunately, it won't be cheap to drop in stacked 7-string humbuckers, and my need for a 7 is not so great at the moment. The main appeal is to have something that doesn't come in the typical metal shape and the "Kiss Me, I'm Metal!" black color...


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 19, 2010)

Devastator sounds pretty freaking awesome. Navigator less so, but it has a nice ring

Agile Devastator
Agile Navigator
etc...


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 19, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Getting back to the name...
> 
> If one is looking at the warplanes, I'd say that something closer to a sound-alike or a similar rhythm would be good, as long as that's not buying trouble.
> 
> ...



Funny, because most of the names you listed scream "metal" to me


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 19, 2010)

If they do end up making this, they should stock replacement pickguards with HSS / whatever - then people can pretty much put together their perfect strat.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say pickups are too important since most people who buy this (generalization) are likely to change them anyway to something they know will get them the desired sound. In most cases, BKP (Another generalization).

I do like the idea of a replacement HSS pickguard though, although SSS is more preferable to me i think the option of adding a humbucker will bring a lot more people on board.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 19, 2010)

Indeed, I'd buy an SSS one and put a humbucker in it with no problem, but making a custom pickguard could be a pain in the butt, getting all the holes to line up etc... But if they come in 2 finishes, why not just make one with HSS and one with SSS?


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2010)

Anything we can do to minimize the amount of retool Kurt will need to do, the better. That said, I think having an SSS and HSS option isn't over the line but might better be saved for the second run. Following the track record from first-run, through alternative options... I'd expect to have to wait on that, which I wouldn't mind.

As for the name, perhaps we need to get Kurt or somebody else at the head of this thing to boil it down to a few choices and we'll make a poll on it because that's literally THE last thing that needs to be decided before we can move ahead with this.


----------



## avenger (Jun 19, 2010)

If its a swimming pool design that would be optimal because then you can just make whatever you want in terms of pickups.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd want one of these, but what I'd want more is a tele custom 7, with regular fixed bridge and HH, not the regular tele style.

Like this one in the background:






/Thread derail


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'd want one of these, but what I'd want more is a tele custom 7, with regular fixed bridge and HH, not the regular tele style.
> 
> Like this one in the background:
> 
> ...



 thats my old guitar teacher adam. fantastic player and guy, his band is called the departed: Welcome to Facebook
and yes, his name is adam b metal. for real.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 19, 2010)

heres a better pic of his agile


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> thats my old guitar teacher adam. fantastic player and guy, his band is called the departed: Welcome to Facebook
> and yes, his name is adam b metal. for real.



DUDE! 

I didn't think anyone would know that picture! I freaking love The Departed, saw them a few months ago, fucking killed, I always wondered about his name, I've only met him once or twice, but I'm friends with him on FB, and was like wtf?.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah he's actually one of the nicest guys ever haha. thats cool as fuck your into his music. i remeber a few years back he gave me a copy of a song he recored as a demo, and its still on my ipod. very talented guy.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah,when I talked to him, he seemed really nice, I was very surpised to see a guy in a small town like Warrnambool playing not only an Agile, but a heavily modded one, did he have that SG when you took lessons? What's the story behind the 7 string EMG in it?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 19, 2010)

ill talking to you your profile man, this is probably a bit ot


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, this was a NGD right?   

Sorry for the huge derail folks.


----------



## Ladiesman-10000 (Jun 19, 2010)

Twas a dandy gig pryle they fukin owned red shore!! Happy to finally find out bout his name finally.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

> Thanks Randy !
> 
> Hope to have at least a prototype before Thanksgiving
> 
> Kurt


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 7, 2010)

Randy said:


>



That's awesome news! 

BTW, did he said something regarding the bridge or the price? I'm a bit concerned about that considering the current prices of the Interceptors  

I really hope this stays in Texan-7 territory.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 7, 2010)

Victory! When's thanksgiving?


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 7, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Victory! When's thanksgiving?



November 25. Google just told me


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 7, 2010)

I was just looking through Warmoth and crying over what a complex process it would be to get a 7 string strat (thinking that this whole Agile idea had died forever  ) But then i see THIS!....i'm so happy i'd adopt an orphan right now.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> That's awesome news!
> 
> BTW, did he said something regarding the bridge or the price? I'm a bit concerned about that considering the current prices of the Interceptors
> 
> I really hope this stays in Texan-7 territory.



He didn't give me prices but I don't see these going beyond the cost of the basic Inceptor Pros and likely even less (~$500 w/ licensed trem. and ~$675ish w/ Hipshot). 

I'm considering us putting together a straw poll, just to reaffirm our interest in this and also give me a 'foot-in-the-door' to ask about cost.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 7, 2010)

What kind of poll? There's two polls already and the specs were pretty set-up. IMO, opening a new poll to discuss specs would only cause "I want a 27" strat with ebony board" posts. 

If it's a poll just for knowing people's interest, I suppose I can't hurt. It would also show the people that the guitar is going to be produced.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

Bingo. 

Opening post lists the features and is one of those "Here's what the guitar is... if you're interested, copy and paste the list along your name" things and leave it up for a week or two (maybe a month), send Kurt the thread/list with a "There are at least these many people who are serious about buying one" and also try to get a better idea of the price.

The specs are non-negotiable at this point.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, you can sign me on the list already


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 7, 2010)

freaking superb news. Don't know if I'll have a job by then or not but if I did I'd give some serious thought to buying one of those or maybe as a birthday gift or something...

So put me on the list I suppose


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright, since we have several of these threads open right now anyway and all the relevant information is in here, I guess we can just start the list here... soooooo...

*REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate. *

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 7, 2010)

I totally would, but I cannot guarantee having the money at this juncture (yay grad school!)


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 7, 2010)

*REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate. 

*1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08 
4. Iluvpillows


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 7, 2010)

I've PM'ed playstopause to see if he can edit the first post with all the new information so we don't have to creat another threade.

We should give the heads-up on MG.org as well, since I know there's potential buyers there as well (hello Drew! )


----------



## playstopause (Jul 8, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I've PM'ed playstopause to see if he can edit the first post with all the new information so we don't have to creat another threade.



Done.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Frenchy! Now if you would do us the honor of forwarding this to our brethren at MG.org, we can *hopefully* start putting some real numbers behind this.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 8, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 8, 2010)

Ahh i'm so exited, screw the rest of summer. Bring on the bitter cold and rain that is November if it means i get my deposit down quicker.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2010)

*REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate. 

*1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08 
4. Iluvpillows
5. drmosh


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2010)

to the top, just a reminder of where we're at:

*REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate. *

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 9, 2010)

if a lefty model is available in the first run , put me down for 2 of them


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll forward that along, man. We don't discriminate.


----------



## chance0 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wouldn't mind the specs if it had an an option for an HSS configuration or at least available pickguards with HSS routed in them. Then I'd be up for it.


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any idea if it's gonna be 27" or 25.5 like the Texan?


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 9, 2010)

chance0 said:


> Wouldn't mind the specs if it had an an option for an HSS configuration or at least available pickguards with HSS routed in them. Then I'd be up for it.



Dude, you can buy a custom pickguards anywhere.



Steve08 said:


> Any idea if it's gonna be 27" or 25.5 like the Texan?



25'5". And no, there's no ebony board or floyd rose on it.


----------



## chance0 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, but it's hard to specify hole spacing for a completely new 7 string pickguard. It would require a lot of imprecise measurements on my part.

If Kurt knows the dimensions, it seems simple to make a new route instead of having to reverse engineer it.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 10, 2010)

chance0 said:


> Yeah, but it's hard to specify hole spacing for a completely new 7 string pickguard. It would require a lot of imprecise measurements on my part.
> 
> If Kurt knows the dimensions, it seems simple to make a new route instead of having to reverse engineer it.


 

As stated previously in the thread, this is already an existing idea (Rondo offering an alternative pickguard). We just have to see what Kurt ends up doing about it.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 10, 2010)

If there is a HSS pickguard available with it then I'd struggle to overcome the GAS.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 10, 2010)

Well... If there's enough interest we can propose it, but I suppose Kurt's interest on doing it will be directly proportional to the number of people on the list. I'm not so sure if he will offer variations if we can't get enough interest on the base model. We can ask for changes when it's done (as it's something quite simple just swapping a pickguard).


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 10, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Well... If there's enough interest we can propose it, but I suppose Kurt's interest on doing it will be directly proportional to the number of people on the list. I'm not so sure if he will offer variations if we can't get enough interest on the base model. We can ask for changes when it's done (as it's something quite simple just swapping a pickguard).



I figure he'd just have it as an extra item, not a different model.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2010)

Either way, more people on the list = more negotiation power.


----------



## Rommel (Jul 10, 2010)

Randy said:


> to the top, just a reminder of where we're at:
> 
> *REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate. *
> 
> ...


7. Rommel


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 10, 2010)

Randy said:


> Either way, more people on the list = more negotiation power.



Exactly. You want the guitar but won't buy it if it's not HSS? Well, join the list and then ask for extra pickguards or variations. 10 People will make more noise than 5, and so on...


*REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate.*

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 10, 2010)

8. 7deadlysins666


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd have a nice couple with a T7 and a strat 
9. 74n4LL0


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry guys I'm out, I found out there's a better option for me coming up.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 12, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Sorry guys I'm out, I found out there's a better option for me coming up.


Is it also a 7 string strat? .. if so, please elaborate


----------



## El Caco (Jul 12, 2010)

KxK strat


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2010)

That seems likely. For the rest of us with < $1500+ to spend making this happen, I'd imagine the ST-802 is still a good proposition.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> That seems likely. For the rest of us with < $1500+ to spend making this happen, I'd imagine the ST-802 is still a good proposition.



Yeah this will definitely be your best <$1000 option. I had just chimed in about buying one of these originally, and I probably won't be now.

It's worth noting for guys interested in the SSS deal that I found out that Lollar makes all of their singles in 7 string versions... so pup options for aftermarkets are up to: Seymour Duncan, BKP, Rio Grande, Lollar (I left our DiMarzio because the blaze single basically sucks )

I haven't played the Lollars myself yet but I've heard some good things about them.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel 
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 12, 2010)

Double digits, fuck yeah!


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm a reader far more than a poster, but this one needs a reply... 

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis


----------



## chance0 (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright. I'm in. With parentheses. 

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available)


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 14, 2010)

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available)
13. Prydogga ( ^^ , or at least routed to take HSS)


----------



## chance0 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's going to be swimming pool routed, right?

At least, that's what I thought I read before. Has that changed?


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't received absolute confirmation in either direction lately, however, I'd image he'd go with whatever he uses on the normal ST's by default. Any idea what those are sporting under the pickguard?

EDIT: Also, when I send him the list, I'll be including the two comments you guys included next to your name so we'll see. It should help, at least.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not into the swimming pool route. Too much wood removed from the guitar. I'd say H-S-S routing (I'd like a mini-toggle switch for coil-tapping the bridge humbucker anyways) *at much*. I can't understand why people would want swimming pool option, I mean, don't you have enough dual humbucker equipped sevens in the market already?

The purpose of this project is to build a vintage-ish seven string as close as a classical strat as possible. I'm still firm on the initial S-S-S that was decided in the poll. Anyone can route it to match their needs (and it's covered in a pickguard after all), but people that don't want humbuckers in there won't like gaps that don't need in their guitar.

Long story short, if it ends being swimming pool routed, I'm out


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2010)

Good point. I'm totally neutral on the issue but then again, I have a router so I can pretty much do whatever I want after the fact. *cue evil laughter*

But yeah, I can agree with that.


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 14, 2010)

count me in !!!!
i'll buy one for SUREEEEEE !!!! I'll definitely be putting a deposit in for the first run !!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2010)

*REMINDER: This list is non-binding, but serves as a running tally of those who would be interested in purchasing this at the specs arrived at, barring extenuating circumstances. Price and some details still need to be finalized, but those are in Kurt's hands at the moment. Again, this is just an estimate*. 

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available)
13. Prydogga ( ^^ , or at least routed to take HSS)
14. celebro95

Once we get to 20 -25 or 2 weeks of listing (whichever comes first), I'll message teh big man upstairs.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Metalus (Jul 14, 2010)

Please add my name to the list 

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available)
13. Prydogga ( ^^ , or at least routed to take HSS)
14. celebro95
15. Metalus (I would prefer an H-H configuration)


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 14, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Maybe, but 500$ is a very attractive price for someone looking for a "different" 7 string, 700$ isn't. At that price point we should start considering to rule out the Hipshot and favor an agile designed tremolo, IMO. I think that 600$ should be the maximum cost for good sales.
> 
> On the bright side, using an aftermarket product saves Rondo the cost in tooling/CNC programming/whatever that would cost designing and producing a new bridge.
> 
> It's hard to say anything until Kurt talks with Hipshot and so on, really.




i think is better pay a bit more, and get a HIPSHOT tremolo. the guitar will be TOP of the line, and yes, please HSS (Pool routing is a waste of wood)


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 14, 2010)

celebro95 said:


> i think is better pay a bit more, and get a HIPSHOT tremolo. the guitar will be TOP of the line, and yes, please HSS (Pool routing is a waste of wood)



Well, depending on how much more. Remember that Agile are mid-quality guitars and thus should be priced that way in order to get maximum sales. Keep in mind that a 300$ guitar + a 200$ bridge is still a 300$ guitar 

The T-7 Texan is around 250$ extra dollar for his 6-string counterpart. If this one follows the same route it may end up costing 700$, and that is entering in USA Fender territory. 

So if it's gonna stay at a reasonable price, then a Hipshot will be great. if not, I'd rather go with an Agile-designed tremolo.


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 14, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Well, depending on how much more. Remember that Agile are mid-quality guitars and thus should be priced that way in order to get maximum sales. Keep in mind that a 300$ guitar + a 200$ bridge is still a 300$ guitar



AGREE


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Well, depending on how much more. Remember that Agile are mid-quality guitars and thus should be priced that way in order to get maximum sales. Keep in mind that a 300$ guitar + a 200$ bridge is still a 300$ guitar
> 
> The T-7 Texan is around 250$ extra dollar for his 6-string counterpart. If this one follows the same route it may end up costing 700$, and that is entering in USA Fender territory.
> 
> So if it's gonna stay at a reasonable price, then a Hipshot will be great. if not, I'd rather go with an Agile-designed tremolo.



Agreed completely. I want one, but i'm not going to pay $700 for it.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in! My preferences being HSS pickups and a Hipshot trem (or another non-locking trem, if it ends up with a Floyd or hardtail I'm out).

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available)
13. Prydogga ( ^^ , or at least routed to take HSS)
14. celebro95
15. Metalus (I would prefer an H-H configuration)
16. JohnIce


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it's pretty secure that the trem will be Hipshot/something that can be replaced by a hipshot. Basically a standard tremelo shape due to the general pull of this thread being towards a classic strat with the modern twist of a 7 string.


----------



## chance0 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm fine with HSS routing. I don't need swimming pool.

The previous poll was in favor of H-S-S routing or H-S-H routing. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-agile-st-802-7-string-strat-poll-time-2.html


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 15, 2010)

For the record I don't particularly care whether it's HSS or not 'cause if I want a humbucker in the bridge I'd probably just put in a JB Jr. or something equivalent, though I won't be complaining if it turns out to be HSS with or without a coil split 

Also I can post this over at the 7 string/ERG legion on UG if you guys want, see if anyone else on other forums might be interested?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> Haven't received absolute confirmation in either direction lately, however, I'd image he'd go with whatever he uses on the normal ST's by default. Any idea what those are sporting under the pickguard?
> 
> EDIT: Also, when I send him the list, I'll be including the two comments you guys included next to your name so we'll see. It should help, at least.



The ST-802s are routed SSS (or at least they were when I had mine)


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 15, 2010)

chance0 said:


> The previous poll was in favor of H-S-S routing or H-S-H routing.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-agile-st-802-7-string-strat-poll-time-2.html



I don't see many of that people signed up on the current list anyways.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Also I can post this over at the 7 string/ERG legion on UG if you guys want, see if anyone else on other forums might be interested?



Of course! The more the merrier, man. Thanks!




technomancer said:


> The ST-802s are routed SSS (or at least they were when I had mine)





Well, that's an interesting twist...


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 16, 2010)

Roger wilco, I put out some feelers out to the 7 string/ERG legion thread on UG, will let y'all know if there's any takers


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## playstopause (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 22, 2010)

add my name to the list with LEFT HANDED in parentheses please


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2010)

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available)
13. Prydogga ( ^^ , or at least routed to take HSS)
14. celebro95
15. Metalus (I would prefer an H-H configuration)
16. JohnIce
17. AgileLefty (left handed)

As it stands currently.

I'll be forwarding Kurt at least what we've got right now at the end of the weekend. Hopefully with the bump we'll get a few more. I'd like to break 20.


----------



## Jeebo (Jul 22, 2010)

Been waiting for this to materialize for quite some time! Please add me to the list as well (H-S-S config if possible but no swimming pool!)!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wanted to throw the model name "Tennesseean" into the mix again? Don't think anyone noticed the first time I posted it. 

For your consideration.


----------



## chance0 (Jul 22, 2010)

It seems like HSS route + no swimming pool is favorable. I changed my preference on the official list to that as well.

1. Randy
2. Emperoff
3. Steve08
4. Iluvpillows
5. Playstopause
6. drmosh
7. Rommel
8. 7deadlysins666
9. 74n4LL0
10. Mactown09
11. AbsentCurtis
12. Chance0 (with at least an HSS pickguard available, HSS routing, no swimming pool)
13. Prydogga ( ^^ , or at least routed to take HSS)
14. celebro95
15. Metalus (I would prefer an H-H configuration)
16. JohnIce
17. AgileLefty (left handed)
18. Xaios (H-S-S config if possible but no swimming pool!)


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2010)

chance0 said:


> It seems like HSS route + no swimming pool is favorable. I changed my preference on the official list to that as well.
> 
> 1. Randy
> 2. Emperoff
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## chance0 (Jul 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Fix'd



Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2010)

Last  before the list goes to Kurt.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2010)

*BIG NEWS!!!!! *

From the man himself:



> Thanks Randy
> 
> I have gone with the name "Sentinel" - at least for now
> 
> ...


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh shit, after hearing this I may have to buy one


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally! 

This looks like it's coming out exactly as planned (for now). These are very good specs to please everybody who wants to buy one.

The name looks too "powerful" for a strat  but I could care less. Still no new about the bridge and final price, I suppose.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2010)

100% shot in the dark but I think it's going to be the non-Hipshot.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the look of those specs he's preposing, looks like he's trying to cater for most people with the 2nd pickguard and route. I'm probably going to get one but I'm going to wait for a 2nd run because of the no warranty thing for non-US people.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 26, 2010)

Epic WIN by Randy.&#8482; 

1st post updated.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 26, 2010)

Two words are needed......FUCK YEAH!


I assume "VWH" means vintage white? Can't wait to get my deposit down.


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 26, 2010)

oh, GOD... 
jizz in my pants !!!


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone like those?

I was bored so i thought i'd take a shot at making a different agile logo, doesn't have to be for the Sentinel, I think they'd ;look better on the Interceptors, Septors, and Intrepids.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 27, 2010)

:/ I like the old one, it's classy.


----------



## Overt1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dark_Matter said:


> Does anyone like those?
> 
> I was bored so i thought i'd take a shot at making a different agile logo, doesn't have to be for the Sentinel, I think they'd ;look better on the Interceptors, Septors, and Intrepids.



looks all right alone, but would look terrible on the headstocks


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jul 27, 2010)

Overt1 said:


> looks all right alone, but would look terrible on the headstocks



you think?

Damn 

Oh well.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVE the name.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 27, 2010)

This sounds pretty cool. I have a few Strats, but they're all missing a string! I love the two Agiles I have and I'm sensing a natural ash Sentinal will be joining them once they become available. The only thing I'm a little hesitant about is the lack of aftermarket 7 string single-coil pickups. I know there are a few options out there but I like having a lot of customization options. Though AFAIK this will be the first Agile 7 with single coils, so who knows, the stock ones could be decent.

EDIT: Nevermind, the Texan has single-coils. Duh.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2010)

Between Vintage Vibe, BKP, Rio Grande, Nordstandt, Dimarzio and (soon) Blackouts and EMG's; I'm sure anybody can find an aftermarket single to fit them if need be. Not quite as diverse as the humbucker options, but still similarly affordable and reasonably diverse.


----------



## chance0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. That's fantastic. Thanks to everyone who put this together. Can't wait for my swamp ash sentinel. 

Any news on the bridge?


----------



## celebro95 (Jul 27, 2010)

chance0 said:


> Wow. That's fantastic. Thanks to everyone who put this together. Can't wait for my swamp ash sentinel.
> 
> Any news on the bridge?




any news ???


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2010)

No updates but I think if he was 100% on it being the Hipshot, he would've mentioned it in the latest spec. list.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 28, 2010)

Randy said:


> Between Vintage Vibe, BKP, Rio Grande, Nordstandt, Dimarzio and (soon) Blackouts and EMG's; I'm sure anybody can find an aftermarket single to fit them if need be. Not quite as diverse as the humbucker options, but still similarly affordable and reasonably diverse.



Hmm, I didn't know a couple of those brands were making 7 string single-coils. Looks like there are some legit options out there.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 28, 2010)

Randy said:


> Between Vintage Vibe, BKP, Rio Grande, Nordstandt, Dimarzio and (soon) Blackouts and EMG's; I'm sure anybody can find an aftermarket single to fit them if need be. Not quite as diverse as the humbucker options, but still similarly affordable and reasonably diverse.



Actually, don't forget Duncan (excluding blackouts), and also Kent Armstrong are also making 7 string single coils.

Since we've got the Texan, and now this, how about a 7 string AL next? One of my goals in life is to have a 7 string version of All the classic shapes, and after getting This, I will be a whole lot closer and will really only need a LP to complete it (unless PRS comes out with a import 7, and I also need a 7st Lap Steel ) (Sorry, not meaning to hijack the thread, I am SUPER excited about this guitar...but am just curious about an AL7).


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 28, 2010)

Black HSS pickguard to fit the body shipped in box is a big plus, with the hundreds of strat measurements it would be a chore trying to get a replacement, also, Nat ash + black pickguard = The most win ever. I'm definitely buying.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 28, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Actually, don't forget Duncan (excluding blackouts), and also Kent Armstrong are also making 7 string single coils.
> 
> Since we've got the Texan, and now this, how about a 7 string AL next? One of my goals in life is to have a 7 string version of All the classic shapes, and after getting This, I will be a whole lot closer and will really only need a LP to complete it (unless PRS comes out with a import 7, and I also need a 7st Lap Steel ) (Sorry, not meaning to hijack the thread, I am SUPER excited about this guitar...but am just curious about an AL7).



Please, no. I have ENOUGH guitars 

Although a 7-string version of this: Agile AL-3000M HSBF Flame EGC-300 LP Case at RondoMusic.com would put me in impulse buy mode, as the huge Gary Moore fanboy that I am  

There's also a model with Duncans for 50$ more. Add a string (and the figured top that the HSBF misteriously doesn't have) and I'm fucking set


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 28, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Please, no. I have ENOUGH guitars
> 
> Although a 7-string version of this: Agile AL-3000M HSBF Flame EGC-300 LP Case at RondoMusic.com would put me in impulse buy mode, as the huge Gary Moore fanboy that I am  There's a model with Duncans for 50$ more. Add a string and I'm set



I sent Kurt an email for the hell of it, I don't think the timing is right..... maybe After the Sentinel is out and has sold pretty well.  I remember when the Texan came out originally, it didn't sell too well due to the timing it was released (right after the Intrepid 8s came out).

PS....


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 28, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I sent Kurt an email for the hell of it, I don't think the timing is right..... maybe After the Sentinel is out and has sold pretty well.  I remember when the Texan came out originally, it didn't sell too well due to the timing it was released (right after the Intrepid 8s came out).
> 
> PS....



I think this time is different. He may even come up with both guitars at the same time like he did (IIRC) with the ghost and hornet models.

I think there was a thread about a possible AL-7 string before...


----------



## drmosh (Jul 28, 2010)

awesome! great news


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see what this will look like.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 28, 2010)

Just realised that Christmas is basically 5 full months away.. that's nearly half a year


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 29, 2010)

My Texan arrived five or six weeks ago and I'm very happy with it. I was considering picking up another one as a backup but if Kurt ends up using the Hipshot trem for the Sentinel I might pick up one of these instead

Also, I'm not gonna rest until Kurt names one of these damn things the Canyonero


----------



## celebro95 (Aug 1, 2010)

BUMP it UUUUP


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Also, I'm not gonna rest until Kurt names one of these damn things the Canyonero





I missed that the first time around.

Also, this should probably be stickied, like the original Intrepid thread. IMO


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2010)

Randy said:


> I missed that the first time around.
> 
> Also, this should probably be stickied, like the original Intrepid thread. IMO



People tend to not notice the sticky threads, don't know if it will be a good idea


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes and no. Halfway down or on page two is worse and it's sunk there a few times.


----------



## celebro95 (Aug 1, 2010)

pleaseeeeeee, dont let this die.

i'll bump it up until i get my ash sentinel here in my studio.


----------



## Origin (Aug 1, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> My Texan arrived five or six weeks ago and I'm very happy with it. I was considering picking up another one as a backup but if Kurt ends up using the Hipshot trem for the Sentinel I might pick up one of these instead
> 
> Also, I'm not gonna rest until Kurt names one of these damn things the Canyonero



I would prefer Thundercougarfalconbird myself. 

I'd be very interested in this; I'd love to have an inexpensive strat to screw around with/halfassedly scallop.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am really looking forward to this guitar. I have a goal for my collection to include all the "traditional" models, in 7 string form. I've got my Texan, so thats a start, this will be the next model, and then hopefully an AL7.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 2, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I am really looking forward to this guitar. I have a goal for my collection to include all the "traditional" models, in 7 string form. I've got my Texan, so thats a start, this will be the next model, and then hopefully an AL7.



+1  I hate telecasters, but a natural ash strat is the best of both worlds for me, and I defintely want a AL-3007.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yes and no. Halfway down or on page two is worse and it's sunk there a few times.



Well you've proved it right. Maybe we could get this and the AL thread stickied.


----------



## celebro95 (Aug 24, 2010)

im thinking this will stop in NOTHING again !!!


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 25, 2010)

I keep coming in here to check for pics and still it hasn't happened. This thing is gunna be pure win.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm constantly having to stop myself from purchasing a Greco Les paul because of my love for this guitar concept...we need prototype pics


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any news on the sentinel?

I'm sure that I can put my hands on it if the deposit is before Xmas and not later


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh snap, I need to get a job so I can try to get one of these when Kurt starts making them. Love me some Strats, and I need that 7th string, so this is the best of both worlds.


----------



## celebro95 (Sep 13, 2010)

celebro95 said:


> im thinking this will stop in NOTHING again !!!



still thinking the same


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 14, 2010)

Kurt said they're already in schedule and will accept deposits around Christmas. Bumping the thread over and over again won't do much as all the specs and details are pretty much stablished by now.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok - First batch came in. They did route HSS, but did not include the HSS pickguard. I am seeing if it's possible to get them sent seperatly.

[http://www.rondomusic.com/sentinelvwh.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/sentinelnatashleft.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/product3816.html


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2010)

They look great, to boot!


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 22, 2010)

Those really do look swell. Kurt, you are an amazing guy. You never cease to amaze me with the awesome things coming out of your place at such awesome prices!


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 22, 2010)

I bow to you, Kurt! You're doing so much for the 7/8-string community, moreso than probably any other guitar manufacturer... you will go down in the history books!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 24, 2010)

Fuck.

Need to get $500.

I have wanted a 7-string Strat for AGES.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 27, 2010)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok - First batch came in. They did route HSS, but did not include the HSS pickguard. I am seeing if it's possible to get them sent seperatly.
> 
> [Sentinel 725 Nat VWH at RondoMusic.com
> Sentinel 725 Nat Ash Left Handed at RondoMusic.com
> Sentinel 725 Nat Ash at RondoMusic.com


 
Oh, wow, just saw these in the Rondo email. They look awesome! Has anyone ordered one yet?


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Nov 8, 2010)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok - First batch came in. They did route HSS, but did not include the HSS pickguard. I am seeing if it's possible to get them sent seperatly.



FYI HSS pickguards in black are now in as well - including for the lefty

Kurt


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice! I love my Interceptor! Nice to see this pan out!
Kurt!!! you are really cool for letting ss.org's members be so involved with your future plans!


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about routing the Sentinel I'm ordering with a pair of 707's H-H configured, like the Carpenter ESP. That'd look sick with the vintage white.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 8, 2010)

^Wow, no kidding. And 707's sound SO good with bright wood bodies.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Nov 23, 2010)

If I were to buy one of these, could I buy a HSS Pickguard at a later stage or email Kurt to send one with it? Because I've checked the website and can't seem to find them listed under "Accessories" or "Spare Parts".


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 24, 2010)

DeathCubeK said:


> If I were to buy one of these, could I buy a HSS Pickguard at a later stage or email Kurt to send one with it? Because I've checked the website and can't seem to find them listed under "Accessories" or "Spare Parts".



The guitar comes with an H-S-S pickguard mounted, and a spare H-H one on the box, or that's what was said.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, guess I need to sell my RG1527 as the strat GAS has now moved to 7 strings.

/EDIT - is it just me or is the neck plate on the back standard size and placing the bolts a little in on the low B side? Anyone thing this will mess with neck stability?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> Well, guess I need to sell my RG1527 as the strat GAS has now moved to 7 strings.
> 
> /EDIT - is it just me or is the neck plate on the back standard size and placing the bolts a little in on the low B side? Anyone thing this will mess with neck stability?



Actually it's like that also on my T7 Texan... It donesn't mess with neck stability.
If you think about also it in the AANJ one bolt on the high E side is slightly centered too 

Now buy one and make a NGD thread


----------



## No2EMGs4Me (Dec 16, 2010)

how did this project come out? Has anyone got theres yet? I haven't heard too much about about this company but I'm reading into them right now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2014)

Has anyone bought one of the S/S/S ones yet?

I was wondering if it comes with a H/S/S pickguard in the box like they were rumored to. It doesn't seem to say that on the website anymore, but I don't actually know anywhere else to get one. I really like that plain ash one.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 22, 2014)

Holy Necro...

Yeah, I've always wanted one, but the lack of an H-H/HSS has always turned me away. _(I usually don't get along with 27" scale, so that CAR HSS model doesn't really appeal to me)_


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2014)

I already bought the 27" one and I really like it since 27" happens to be my favorite config anyway, but that natural one is calling my name too... I play both 27" and 25" back and forth but if it doesn't come with a HSS pickguard I'm not sure I wanna put the effort into finding one or sending off my pickguard from the other to have another made. The other thing is that I've only seen a few NGD's and some of them report having not received a HSS 'guard.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 22, 2014)

Above, Kurt said that they were not being included with the guitars from the factory, but that he was trying to see if he can get them separately. He checks SSO pretty often and was on here today actually, so I'd PM him if you haven't already or hit him up via the RondoMusic FB or e-mail. 

EDIT: I don't know how you do it, man. I still like the idea of a 27" scale, but my hands just don't get along with it unfortunately. I'm thinking of starting a multi-scale 7-string home build and I'm leaning towards either a half-inch fan of 25"-25.5", or at most an inch at 25.5"-26.5".


----------

